# Blu Ray zurückgeben



## teka1993 (19. April 2012)

Hi,
Ich hab gerade nen riesigen Fehlkauf gemacht, leider zu spät bemerkt (ich sag nur, es gibt 2 Thor Filme ^^). Nun meine Frage: Kann ich eine ungeöffnete BluRay Disc bei real zurückgeben? Auf deren HP steht zwar etwas zu dem Thema, jedoch erschließt sich daraus nicht, ob Filme vom Rückgaberecht ausgeschlossn sind. Hat jemand Erfahrungen? Hier noch der Text von der HP :
"Ja. Bringen Sie uns den unbenutzten, originalverpackten und vollständigen Artikel innerhalb von vier Wochen mit dem Kassenbon einfach wieder zurück. 

 Ausgenommen sind Telefonkarten, Speichermedien und Geräte mit Datenspeichern, bespielte CDs und DVDs, sowie PC- und Konsolenspiele, außerdem Unterwäsche und Bademode."


----------



## Littletall (19. April 2012)

Oh je, das fällt wohl unter die Ausnahmen. Sieht aus, als ob du auf der Bluray sitzen bleibst.

Verkauf sie doch bei ebay weiter ^^

Hab das Thema eben auch kurz gegoogelt. Also Rückgaberecht gibts wohl nur, wenn die Bluray fehlerhaft wäre. 

Vielleicht kannst du ja trotzdem mal in den Markt und es versuchen. Eventuell tauschen sie dir den Film gegen den aus, den du eigentlich kaufen wolltest. Manche Läden sind so kulant.


----------



## Weeeedlord (19. April 2012)

kurz und knapp: ja, die nehmen es zurück. die können nicht nein sagen - jedenfalls nicht, wenn es wirklich ungeöffnet ist und du es erst heute gekauft hast. kriegst aber evtl einen gutschein, anstatt bargeld zurück.

hab bei real mal 2x fable 3 gekauft, war beides geöffnet. eins musste ich nach einer woche zurückgeben. es hieß "kein problem" und hat mir einen gutschein ausgestellt.


----------



## teka1993 (19. April 2012)

Alles klar, danke für die Antworten  werde es auf jedn Fall mal probieren.


----------



## Jordin (19. April 2012)

Falls es nicht klappen sollte: einfach am nächsten Tag noch mal probieren. Meist liegt der Ermessensspielraum an der Laune des Personals


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Sporthose bei real gekauft. Nach dem ersten Waschen war sie 10cm kürzer.
Ohne zu Nachfragen zurückgenommen, auch ohne Etikett. In dem Laden haben die sich nicht so. Kundenbindung hat da deutlich Vorrang.

Nebenher... der genaue Text auf der HP lautet:
"Folgende Artikel können wir nur in ungeöffneter, versiegelter Verpackung umtauschen:
....
&#149; bespielte CDs und DVDs
..."

Bei "ausgenommen sind" tauchen DVDs nicht auf
real - Unsere Garantien

Das halte ich für eine eindeutige Aussage - sie nehmen es zurück.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2012)

> kurz und knapp: ja, die nehmen es zurück. die können nicht nein sagen - jedenfalls nicht, wenn es wirklich ungeöffnet ist und du es erst heute gekauft hast. kriegst aber evtl einen gutschein, anstatt bargeld zurück.



Klar können sie nein sagen, aber auch ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Real bei solchen "Kleinigkeiten" meißtens sehr kulant ist.
Grad wenn es noch Originalverpack ist, ist das Zurücknehmen für den Laden billiger, als ne lange Diskussion .


----------



## Knallfix (20. April 2012)

Bei den bespielten Scheiben könnte es sich auch um vom Käufer bespielte handeln.


----------



## Kamsi (23. April 2012)

solange spiele und filme und musik noch original verpackt sind dürfte es kein problem sein


----------



## Yaglan (8. Mai 2012)

Allgemein sind die meisten Läden so das die das Zurück nehmen und dir den gewünschen Artikel wieder geben wenn man sich nunmal vertahn hat. Müssen tuen sie es aber nicht.


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. Mai 2012)

Nun gib Asylum doch eine Chance. Die sind auf solche Fehlkäufe angewiesen.


----------

